# Einladung



## comzero8888 (7. April 2015)

Hi ich bekomme öfters einladung von Fremde. Ich klicke immer blocken aber nun mache ich mir sorgen wegen sicherheit.

Meine Frage ist was meint ihr ?


Mfg  comzero8888

P.S. Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Crush182 (7. April 2015)

Wofür bekommst du Einladungen?
-Normale Freundschaftseinladungen, oder sollst du irgendwelchen Gruppen beitreten?

Und hast du deinen Benutzernamen evtl. irgendwo veröffentlicht?


----------



## Joim (7. April 2015)

Bekomme täglich bis zu 5 friend requests von Unbekannten.
99% sind alle lvl 0 und mit einem privaten Profil.

Solange du nicht den Link anklickst den sie per chat senden oder noch schlimmer deine Daten auf dieser Webseite dann eingibst, kann dir nichts passieren.


----------



## comzero8888 (7. April 2015)

Nö ich habe auf einladung oben auf den briefumschlag geklickt und dann blocken


----------



## comzero8888 (7. April 2015)

Welchen link ?


----------



## Joim (8. April 2015)

Wenn du die Einladung annimmst senden sie dir per chat einen Text mit einem Link.
Das ein Freund von denen mit dir handeln will aber dich nicht adden kann.
Und du sollst sie dann adden in dem du dem Link folgst. Sieht aus wie eine steam url, aber irgendwo ist ein Buchstabe falsch oder sowas...


----------



## Shona (8. April 2015)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Wofür bekommst du Einladungen?
> -Normale Freundschaftseinladungen


Das hier  Ist mitlerweile normal, bekomme ca. 20 Stück pro Woche aber ignoriere alle

Solange man diese nicht annimmt passiert absolut nichts. Nimmt man diese an bekommt man meist Links, sobald man dort drauf drückt ist die Chance das der Account "gehackt" wird bei ca. 70% 

Meine Empfehlung: Weiter Ignorieren oder blocken


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. April 2015)

Freunde suche ich mir grundsätzlich selbst aus und nehme keine ominösen Anfragen an.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. April 2015)

Bist du z.B auf CSGOLounge oder CSGOJackpot ?

Das ist dann normal als ich meinen Skin (3€) tauschen wollte, kamen sofort 7 Anfragen mit priv. Profiles, ohne Spiele und lvl 0.


----------

